# LOW DOSE Tren A/ Test cycle log {with questions}



## kilsong (Oct 8, 2013)

First off a few stats.
42 years old
250 lbs
6'4 height
Supplements:
-ConCret Creatine Optimum Amino tabs plus assorted high doses of Multi Vitamins.
Lifting off and on for 20 years.
Last 3 years have been 4 days weekly minimum.
I _look_ like I lift weights---but I don't have 'THAT' look. Does that make sense? 
Goals : fat loss and increased muscle. What else is there?

I've been on TRT for about 5 months and this is my first ever cycle.
TRT-200 mg Test Cyp weekly divided into 2 injections// HCG divided into 2 injections// Anastrazole @ one half tab every other day.
HOWEVER--for the last 2 weeks I've upped my Test to 500 mg /week divided into 2 injections.
Recent blood Test} {@200mg work showed TESTOSTERONE FREE TOTAL WITH SHBG :700 and my TOTAL ESTROGENS :87
Not the MOST accurate Estrogen test was given by the lab as it does NOT show my Estradiol (E2..but I will be re-testing next week with a private lab.

Yes. I'm aware of the risks involved with Tren.
Yes I'm aware of how POTENTIALLY dangerous this compound is.
Yes I'm as aware as I could be.
I made the decision for Tren but if the sides become unbearable I will 100% discontinue use ASAP. This is a LOW DOSE of Tren.

Today was my first injection.
Tren A--30 mg.  YES...only 30. I will be injecting every other day @ 30mg for the first 4 doses--if all goes well--I may leave it there OR go to 50. If 30 yields anything--I'll leave it there.
Test Cyp-250 mg.

A few questions...

--I understand the Test should be lower than the Tren. But if I'm only on 200mg of Tren A weekly MAXIMUM--should I just keep my original TRT Test Cypionate dose of 200mg/week?
--How much HCG should I be on?
--How much Anastrazole should I be on?
I understand that controlling the E2 levels are the key for normal sexual function. I also understand that Prami or Caber should be used from day 1. 
I'm holding off on the Prami for now.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be honest - doesn't seem like you're prepared for this.

HCG (not required on trt), prami/caber, and adex you can read up on. But a lot of this stuff you just need to figure out how your body works - adex/test dosage, test/tren dosage (test doesn't have to be lower), prami/caber dosage (and if you even need it).

Other things:  tren is not recommended for a first cycle, and I would give yourself more than two weeks at the bumped test to see how your body reacts. Use the time to dial in your adex dose (bloodwork helps).


----------



## kilsong (Oct 8, 2013)

Understood.
How long would you suggest is a good timeline to see how well I tolerate it?
Thanks


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 8, 2013)

Honestly I see nothing wrong with running a low dose of a short ester of anything on your first cycle. 1. If you keep your test level the same in your cycle, there's no need to change your adex dose. 2. Get some caber, dose twice a week. Prami can be nasty and make you sick. Progesterone shouldn't be a problem if your e stays in check but take it anyways. Your misses will thank me for that advice (you'll see what I mean once you take it). 3. Stay on 30mg eod for longer then 2 weeks. Try 3-4. If sides are manageable, bump to 40 for 2 weeks. If still manageable, bump to 50. Get regular bloodwork during cycle. At your age, no offense, but tren probably isn't the best compound to run in the world but as long as you keep an eye on your bloodwork, you should be fine. Although I wouldn't recommend running long cycles or much more then you're planning on running. Shoot for 8-10 weeks max. 4. Keep your hcg the same. Yes I know you're on trt and it was said above that it's not neccesary on trt but there's tons of guys on trt that run it whether to keep sperm count up or just to keep thier sack full of walnuts instead of grape nuts. And diet is key. You need to get your diet dialed in and not eat like complete shit and try and rely on drugs to change your body for you. You will see changes with drugs but if you have a half ass diet, you won't see maximum effects, and your body will return to the same it was before the drugs. Welcome to ugbb.


----------



## kilsong (Oct 12, 2013)

Day 2.
Nothing new to update.
Unless of course you count the psychosomatic effects.
Cause I sure as shit think I feel good.
I know it's not due to the Tren...but hey---I dont care WHAT it is...i'll take it.
Been doing lots and lots of additional reading.
I'm already thinking of bumping this puppy up to 50 EOD.
Not sure how much Test and Anastrazole to add thou.
Since before I started this, my acne is acting up.
More Anastrazole maybe?
-------------------------------------------
Day 3--nothing to add.
Day 4---second injection. Feeling the same. No sides yet.
Still @ 30mg. EOD
So far so good....
----------------------------------------------
Day 5.
Third injection-Test 250mg// Tren *50mg*
Yeah so I bumped the Tren up to 50.
No sides with the possible exception of loss of appetite. Which for me isn't such a bad thing. I dunno if it too is in my head, but I'm just not hungry.
For my Test- I'm staying at around 500mg weekly.
1 pharmacy grade Watson Test Cyp 200 and 1 UGL 250mg. 
 So far so good....
. ANY and all suggestions welcome!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2013)

I did low dose tren this past summer and loved it


----------



## kilsong (Oct 12, 2013)

What dose did you do? How much?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2013)

50mg eod..this past summer

7years ago i did 150mg eod, i used to make my own


----------



## kilsong (Oct 15, 2013)

Day 6--nothing new to report
Day 7--injection 4 of Tren 50. Nothing new to report.
Day 8--nothing new to report/ Pharmacy grade Test cyp 250mg.
Day 9-- injection 5 of Tren 50.
*::KA-BOOM !::* Something is working. Either that Tren or the 500mg of test for the last month. Today was biceps and triceps. I've read that you'll know it kicks in when you feel it on a smaller muscle day like biceps and triceps.
Like clockwork...one week in...and something is happening.
Easily one of the best bicep days I've had in quite a long time.
What a pump!
No sides yet other than today when I noticed I was sweating a bit more in the gym.

So far so good.


----------



## kilsong (Oct 20, 2013)

Day 10--nothing new to report.
Day 11--nothing new to report.
Day 12--nothing new to report.
Day 13--missed Tren and Test injection because I was forced out of town for 2 days.
Back on track 10/19/13: Today Tren A 50// UGL Test Cyp 250.
Sweat like a beast in the gym today. Felt good.
***Effective Monday 10/21/13 Tren goes to 75 EOD.*** Test stays at 500mg/week.
So far so good.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2013)

Great log! Any issues with insomnia or night sweats?


----------



## kilsong (Oct 20, 2013)

No night sweats or insomnia to speak of.
Which is why I'm thinking I need to up this dose to 75ml EOD.
Not that I WANT those sides, but I'm using them as a barometer of effectivness.


----------



## kilsong (Oct 21, 2013)

Day 15--75mg Tren A /// 250 mg pharmacy grade Test.
This is day 1 of 75 mg Tren. 
So far so good....


----------



## kilsong (Oct 28, 2013)

Day 16--felt okay in the gym. Not nearly as much sweat.
Day 17--75mg Tren A
Day 18-- nothing new to report.
Day 19--250mg UGL Test Cyp...*100mg Tren A*...not fooling around with anything less from this point forward.
Day 20--nothing new to report.
Day 21---100mg Tren A.

So almost 3 weeks into this. Noticeable difference in vascularity, esp in forearms. Some days my strength _seems_ improved. The pumps in the gym are nice.
One thing I did notice FOR SURE is my recovery time. No matter how hard I train, I almost feel like I can hit the same muscle the next day.
Now I'm at 100 mg Tren A EOD.
Next week I may switch to 50mg ED to keep it more constant.
However I do see 75 ed in my future.
No negative sides AT ALL to report. No night sweats...no increased aggression...no insomnia.
Erection quality seems about the same---which is good.
I WOULD however like that and the libado to increase to those insane levels I've read about.
So far so good.


----------



## Azog (Oct 28, 2013)

Great log! 
I, too, noticed the recovery benefits tren gives more than ANYTHING else. I felt rather invincible. It did make me lean, hard and grainy as fuuuuuuck too!


----------



## kilsong (Oct 28, 2013)

How much were you taking and how often?


----------



## kilsong (Oct 28, 2013)

Day 22--I really don't think I'm taking enough.
Today I took another 50 mg of Tren A.
I'll be doing 50 ED from now on 350mg total a week.
The gains and fat loss arent coming fast enough judging by everything I've read.
Is even 350 gonna be enough?


----------



## ODINSBLOOD (Oct 28, 2013)

don't blame it on the gear if your diet is strong and in check then I would question the gear..  But always question yourself and your choices before we blame the gear...   

As to your comment about run-in caber from day one.. Why on earth would you do that???????????   Look because one person says it does not make it gold.. Yeah maybe that dude needs it day one because he is super sen to prolactin sides..  Who says you are....   I am not trying to bust your nuts here bro by any means  but this is your first cycle why are you running tren,,  I can see in your results you are relying on the drugs to make up for your inexperience and lack of discipline.    You could have ran a straight up test cycle and done all the same things you want with this cycle...     It really upset me when I see people blame the gear when in reality they are their worst enemy..  Again I am not trying to hammer you bro.. 

 But really it needs to be said you may say **** this guy I am gunna do it any way which is normal..  But if you stop and think for a min..  How do you build a foundation to a house???????????????????    Slow and steady making sure everything is correct so you can start the next phase..  Your already trying to put up lights and cabinet handles bro and your foundation is yet to be built.. Shit they haven't even started poring the concrete.  LOL  

Slow down man..  lets see some diet info what are your macros what is your eating schedule look like there are a lot more thing you can tweak rather than UPPPPPPPING the dose here.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 28, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Honestly I see nothing wrong with running a low dose of a short ester of anything on your first cycle. 1. If you keep your test level the same in your cycle, there's no need to change your adex dose. 2. Get some caber, dose twice a week. Prami can be nasty and make you sick. Progesterone shouldn't be a problem if your e stays in check but take it anyways. Your misses will thank me for that advice (you'll see what I mean once you take it). 3. Stay on 30mg eod for longer then 2 weeks. Try 3-4. If sides are manageable, bump to 40 for 2 weeks. If still manageable, bump to 50. Get regular bloodwork during cycle. At your age, no offense, but tren probably isn't the best compound to run in the world but as long as you keep an eye on your bloodwork, you should be fine. Although I wouldn't recommend running long cycles or much more then you're planning on running. Shoot for 8-10 weeks max. 4. Keep your hcg the same. Yes I know you're on trt and it was said above that it's not neccesary on trt but there's tons of guys on trt that run it whether to keep sperm count up or just to keep thier sack full of walnuts instead of grape nuts. And diet is key. You need to get your diet dialed in and not eat like complete shit and try and rely on drugs to change your body for you. You will see changes with drugs but if you have a half ass diet, you won't see maximum effects, and your body will return to the same it was before the drugs. Welcome to ugbb.



Pretty much the best reply you could get, kilsong


----------



## Azog (Oct 29, 2013)

kilsong said:


> How much were you taking and how often?



100mg tren a, 100mg mast p and 50mg tpp taken eod.
At 350mg/week, you should see pretty dramatic results. At least I did. I think the guys are right, you should post up your diet so we can rule that out as a problem.


----------

